# Engine Speed Sensor (G28)



## richard_tricky (Jul 24, 2002)

Hello can anybody on here help me locate the engine speed sensor (g28)

as im looking into my ongoing problem into the poor running of my car, i thought the cam adjustment controller (variable vale controller)was knackered, but it looks like its the engine speed sensor causing this problem....

(WAK has helped me with this for a while, but i just cant find the actual engine speed sensor he did send me some diagrams, but the location of the sensor is displayed very poorly in the diagrams

can anybody help on this..

be good to get my car running properly again


----------



## tiTTy (Feb 15, 2006)

why not just take it to a VAG specialist if you are having problems finding the problem? :?


----------



## richard_tricky (Jul 24, 2002)

I intend to take it to a specialist if i cant sort the fault out myself but if i can locate the sensor myself then i will replace it,

the bentley manual was not very clear in describing the description, so if anybody can help then thanks!!


----------



## richard_tricky (Jul 24, 2002)

ok i think i found it,,, its either near the oil filter housing at the front of the engine, or its at the back of the engine covered in a metalic heat sheild pouch thingy???

im guessing its at the front of the engine, i also know the connector is grey,, can anybody confirm...


----------



## Chip_iTT (Nov 14, 2003)

Richard,

Its on the block to the RH end of the engine at the front behind and to the right of the oil filter. The connector to it is the middle, grey, connector on the three way harness connector under the intake manifold.

The thing at the back I suspect is the Exhaust gas temp sensor probe

If the ESS is faulty it will usually result in non-running rather than poor running... gut feel is you're on the wrong track...


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Richard just found a good picture or two..... thanks for sending it to me...


----------



## richard_tricky (Jul 24, 2002)

http://www.funksoulkitty.org/

yeah this is a good site, seems to be plenty of pics with the engine strip down,

lots and lots of good photographs


----------

